# Baby goat needing bottle fed



## KatyS (Feb 4, 2013)

So my Nanny had triplets this morning and the one isn't handling the cold well, so I am wanting to bring him in over night, I live in Canada and it is really cold out, what would you suggest I give him as milk replacement? and how often should I feed him, the other 2 are big guys and aren't being effected by the cold like this guy is. during the day I can bring him out to his mom to get her milk but it would be to much of a shocker to do that at night. Any suggestions?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Milk mom so you have some in the house if your planning to take him back out, otherwise whole milk from the grocery. He really needs moms milk though. Its got all sorts of stuff for his immune system. You can also put a sweater on him to help keep him warm. Goat sweaters can be made out of tube socks, old sweat shirt sleeves, even small dog sweaters/coats work well. Just make sure to keep his penis free from any fabric so when he pees he won't get wet. Also keep the cord where it can get air as well.


----------



## KatyS (Feb 4, 2013)

thank I will try and milk the mom she is be very standoffish, I have him in a sweater but he shivers like crazy, and laying on his side not responding until I pick him up, we had difficulty with him at birth not coming out right, he has been nursing from his mom for the last 12 hours but it is dropping down to -24 C tonight


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Take his temp to be sure its not low. You can warm him by putting him in a trash bag, leaving his head out, and putting him in a tub of very warm water. Do not allow him to get wet. Don't feed him till his temp is normal or at least 100


----------



## KatyS (Feb 4, 2013)

*thanks for the advice*

thanks you guys he is doing well and has been out with mom and siblings all day but it is supposed to drop again tonight and he doesn't have the fat his siblings do so I think I will bring him in again here is a pick of him and his sibling in their outfits he is the one in the blue, his brother is in plaid, and sister in green


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

They are precious! 
Have you had any luck milking the mom?
We helped a friend once with a doe that has never been milked and was 'stomper' in the milk stand, so my friend never tried to milk after she had a 'goat rodeo' a few times.
But I had an idea, and the way we did it, is we put the mom by a wall, with me on the other side of her (Wall on one side of her, and me on the other) my friend was holding one baby in front of her, while I brought another one to nurse, and made sure she SAW that it was a baby that was nursing... Then I kneeled down as the 2nd baby was nursing, and milked as much as I could. She did just fine when she was thinking it was just the baby...


----------



## KatyS (Feb 4, 2013)

tried milking the mom but no luck


----------



## carel-goats (Jan 14, 2013)

We're in Canada do you live?


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

If you have a milk stand, try using it. I managed to get one of my own goats settled in less than 15 minutes (I don't have her anymore though). With her head locked in place, grain in front of her, she bucked like a loon for a while, but eventually gave up. I just stood on the other side of her so she wouldn't fall off the stand, and kept on massaging her udder.... She eventually settled down, but ot wasn't fun. I wish I was there to help...


----------



## KatyS (Feb 4, 2013)

carel-goats eastern Ontario


----------

